# Fluval Flex



## Manisha (27 Nov 2016)

Hi all,

Im quite curious about the new Fluval Flex Nano http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/uk/product/15006-flex-aquarium-kit/#.WDs5h-jTVJ8

Has anyone seen these on sale anywhere yet?

Many thanks 
Manisha


----------



## kadoxu (27 Nov 2016)

only online...
https://www.aquapet.co.uk/fluval-flex-nano-aquarium-with-remote-control-led-light-filter-34ltr.html


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Nov 2016)

Hi Manisha, I Went to see George do a workshop last Saturday. At Maidenhead Aquatics St Albans. They had the tanks for sale https://fishkeeper.co.uk/productshowroom/aquarium/aquariums/?by_page=32&per_page=32


----------



## Manisha (4 Dec 2016)

kadoxu said:


> only online...
> https://www.aquapet.co.uk/fluval-flex-nano-aquarium-with-remote-control-led-light-filter-34ltr.html



Thanks ☺ Im interested in the 57 litre tank & it seems to be available for £150 through aquapet & their amazon outlet... appreciate the link!



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Manisha, I Went to see George do a workshop last Saturday. At Maidenhead Aquatics St Albans. They had the tanks for sale https://fishkeeper.co.uk/productshowroom/aquarium/aquariums/?by_page=32&per_page=32



Thanks Roy, there's no price online but we have a Maidenhead in Belfast, so will have to give them a buzz!

If only there was a traditional shaped rectangular all in one set up instead of a cube...!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Dec 2016)

http://www.cmcaquatics.co.uk/fluval-flex-aquarium-kit-57-litre £112 free delivery

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Jan 2017)

Hi Manisha, I've seen this in Maidenhead Aquatics, and pets at home; I think it was £80 for the 35l, didn't check the larger; but could be a good deal, seems very interesting shape!


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Jan 2017)

Manisha said:


> Thanks ☺ Im interested in the 57 litre tank & it seems to be available for £150 through aquapet & their amazon outlet... appreciate the link!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Manisha said:


> Thanks ☺ Im interested in the 57 litre tank & it seems to be available for £150 through aquapet & their amazon outlet... appreciate the link!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is, try the aqua one range


----------



## Jayouz (7 Jan 2017)

I have a fluval flex it arrived Wednesday but it's still sat in its box as I can't find anywhere to put it!


----------

